# American Needs Work Visa Advice



## stormrunner (May 21, 2011)

I am an American who moved to Perak 2 1/2 years ago under the assumption that I could stay indefinitely with 90 day visas and visa runs. Recently that has not been the case and when I most recently entered Malaysia I only got a 14 day visa.

I want to explore getting a professional work visa and would like to speak with someone who is knowledgeable in this area.

I have a masters degree from a top US university and decades of work experience with top Fortune 500 companies. And I do have a local employer who is willing to hire me. 

Please contact me if you are or know of someone who is knowledgeable in this area. I do not qualify for MM2H (Malaysia My Second Home).


----------



## UKCynthiaT (Jun 29, 2011)

This is an older post but I just joined this forum so thought I'd post a reply in case it's useful.

Generally, it seems that the EMPLOYER applies for the visa--so your local employer should be doing that. I know of an agent in KL if you want a name and number but you'd probably want to work with someone locally.

My husband was brought here by the company he contracts to in the UK on a one-year "Visit Pass (Professional) [Reg.11(10)]", which is extendable only by six months. I assume you're not talking about that sort of visa but something else.

We understand that if we stay, and he's been offered the option, the next step is a two-year work visa/permit but I don't know much more than that and don't even know the official name of it.

He has been hiring software developers to build a team here in Malaysia. His one experience with an expat American, who'd moved himself here and was trying to get work, was that the COMPANY itself (and the aforementioned agent) was unsuccessful at getting a visa for this young programmer. 

Derek wanted to hire him and could not, and was told that it had become more difficult to get visas; in fact, his own was held up, we were told, because they were considering changing the applicable law for this one-year "professional" again.

My suggestion is that you talk to your prospective employer and get them to investigate and get the visa for you. You'll need their support, as I understand it, in any case. You could also get an agent and validate the information you learn.

Good luck; take all this with a grain of salt as it's just our experience in one situation but it is current, more or less, since we came here only in February of this year.


----------



## singaporerajan (Aug 2, 2011)

Can you share me the Visa Agent contact details. Thanks


----------



## hameed_sk (May 8, 2012)

*Contact with ur Updated profile*

Hi,

Can i have your Profile and Contact Details... May be i can help you....

Hamid





stormrunner said:


> I am an American who moved to Perak 2 1/2 years ago under the assumption that I could stay indefinitely with 90 day visas and visa runs. Recently that has not been the case and when I most recently entered Malaysia I only got a 14 day visa.
> 
> I want to explore getting a professional work visa and would like to speak with someone who is knowledgeable in this area.
> 
> ...


----------



## stormrunner (May 21, 2011)

Hamid,

Thanks, since my original post I have found employment and now have a work visa.


----------

